# Dark Danny vs. Whitebeard, Aizen and Pain



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Dark Danny



vs. 







Location: NYC

Distance: 400 yards

Speed Equalized

Who wins?


----------



## Francesco. (May 31, 2011)

He destroy casually Aizen, Whitebeard and Pain.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 31, 2011)

I remember this cartoon.

Yeah, anyone on the opposing team soloes. And not just soloes, but like rapes really, *really* hard.


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

isnt regular danny a hard match for the entire hst, why would a massively stronger version loose to just 3 ppl in those verses


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I remember this cartoon.
> 
> Yeah, anyone on the opposing team soloes. And not just soloes, but like rapes really, *really* hard.



Elaborate on this, because I'm thinking the exact opposite.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Not sure how he'd beat Monster Aizen. Even if possession works, regeneration is going to foil suicide attempts.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Not sure how he'd beat Monster Aizen. Even if possession works, regeneration is going to foil suicide attempts.



Opening a portal to the ghost zone and throwing him into it won't work? Or even removing the Hogyoku altogether?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Opening a portal to the ghost zone and throwing him into it won't work? Or even removing the Hogyoku altogether?



IIRC Aizen can use Garganta, so no, trying to BFR him probably won't work. It would be nearly impossible to get him into the portal without possession, anyway, as even with speed equal Aizen has teleportation.

dish
dish

Removing the Hogyoku won't work either.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Would the after effects of the Hogyoku make Aizen immune to incapacitation?


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

garganta can get him out of the ghost zone?

or he takes the hyogoku and throws it into the ghost zone?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Would the after effects of the Hogyoku make Aizen immune to incapacitation?



Incapacitation in what way? All I remember on that end are the ectoplasmic chains he used to restrain Danny's family and friends, and they don't have any feats that suggest they would hold Aizen.



cnorwood said:


> garganta can get him out of the ghost zone?



It's a portal between dimensions, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Incapacitation in what way? All I remember on that end are the ectoplasmic chains he used to restrain Danny's family and friends, and they don't have any feats that suggest they would hold Aizen.



I'm thinking more along the lines of constantly using a ghost stinger inside of his body.


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Incapacitation in what way? All I remember on that end are the ectoplasmic chains he used to restrain Danny's family and friends, and they don't have any feats that suggest they would hold Aizen.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a portal between dimensions, so I don't see why not.



IIRC garganta is only for travel to hueco mundo and earth, it cant go to places like soul society. (but i could be wrong)


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of constantly using a ghost stinger inside of his body.



Does he have the stamina to keep it up indefinitely? And would it even stop Aizen from teleporting away? Drawing a bit of a blank here since I don't remember it being used too much.



cnorwood said:


> IIRC garganta is only for travel to hueco mundo and earth, it cant go to places like soul society. (but i could be wrong)



Ulquiorra opened a Garganta in Soul Society when he kidnapped Orihime, IIRC. Or maybe it was the Dangai. Either way, that would prove it doesn't just work between Hueco Mundo and the human world.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Does he have the stamina to keep it up indefinitely? And would it even stop Aizen from teleporting away? Drawing a bit of a blank here since I don't remember it being used too much.



He used it to drain Danny of his power to the point where reverted to his human form in a few seconds. It requires very little effort on Dark Danny's part to activate and use ghost stinger. 

Whether Aizen can teleport away is entirely dependant on how effectively he can do it whilst getting a Ghost Stinger to the brain. Keep in mind that Dark Danny can teleport as well and he can create duplicates to make matters worst.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Ulquiorra opened a Garganta in Soul Society when he kidnapped Orihime, IIRC. Or maybe it was the Dangai. Either way, that would prove it doesn't just work between Hueco Mundo and the human world.



it was the Dangai. However, its possible that they were using specially modified garganta's, like how the shinigami had to used a specially modified gates to get to Waco mundo (since it was stated earlier on that garganta's aren't suppose to be able to open up in places like soul society.)


----------



## Respite (May 31, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I remember this cartoon.
> 
> Yeah, *anyone on the opposing team soloes*. And not just soloes, but like rapes really, *really* hard.



No, not at all.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Speed Equalized



With this he surely wins although pain should give him some trouble


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> He used it to drain Danny of his power to the point where reverted to his human form in a few seconds. It requires very little effort on Dark Danny's part to activate and use ghost stinger.
> 
> Whether Aizen can teleport away is entirely dependant on how effectively he can do it whilst getting a Ghost Stinger to the brain. Keep in mind that Dark Danny can teleport as well and he can create duplicates to make matters worst.



He inherited the teleportation from Vlad, IIRC. I don't think he'd have much use for it in this match though, since intangibility covers any defensive needs he might have.

link
link

As for Aizen, he can teleport while injured. It looks like ghost stingers immobilize through pain, and his tolerance to that is pretty good. Hard to tell how effective it would be, at least IMO.



HachibiWaka said:


> (since it was stated earlier on that garganta's aren't suppose to be able to open up in places like soul society.)



Is it ever explained why that is? If it's due to some special property of Soul Society it may not be an issue here. If it's a limitation of the way Garganta works then BFR to the Ghost Zone may still be a viable strategy.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Pain is the only one who will win with trouble. The other two take this easily.


----------



## Akatora (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> garganta can get him out of the ghost zone?
> 
> or he takes the hyogoku and throws it into the ghost zone?




sounds intersting but Aizen and the hougyoku are fused


if you did that what's to prvent it from recreating itself in Aizens center when Aizen have shown the ability to Teleport and cross dimensions?


granted being able to cross between some dimensions doesn't necessary mean crossing through other dimensions


also out of curiosiy if Aizen were to lose the ability to open gargantas in the Ghost realm, wouldn't this Danny guy also lose his ability to open his dimensions if he were in HM or SS?





cnorwood said:


> IIRC garganta is only for travel to hueco mundo and earth, it cant go to places like soul society. (but i could be wrong)




link

link



I don't think it's been stated that hollows couldn't make gargantas into soul sorciety(i could be wrong) i think it more likely to be into Seireitei

could be due to the Soukyoku or perhaps the Sekiseki stone that they normally couldn't(or need large numbers)

anyway as others mentioned we've also seen Ulquiorra make a garganta in the dangai


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (May 31, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> it was the Dangai. However, its possible that they were using specially modified garganta's, like how the shinigami had to used a specially modified gates to get to Waco mundo (since it was stated earlier on that garganta's aren't suppose to be able to open up in places like soul society.)



I don't remember that every being said. In fact furu and it's menos opened one right in the middle of the Seireitei and no seemed shocked that they opened it, but that Aizen had teamed up with the menos.

If you can show me where it said it would help as I may have just forgotten this part?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 31, 2011)

I thought they mentioned it when Aizen escaped. Though it seems like it was probably filler.


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

Akatora said:


> sounds intersting but Aizen and the hougyoku are fused


 gin took it out of him



> if you did that what's to prvent it from recreating itself in Aizens center when Aizen have shown the ability to Teleport and cross dimensions?


when did aizen show he could just teleport to dimensions, especially when to go to a diffrent dimension in bleach usually is by a certain method, so far no single method besides dangai (which iirc aizen hasnt been shown, to have the ability to access)


> granted being able to cross between some dimensions doesn't necessary mean crossing through other dimensions


true


> also out of curiosiy if Aizen were to lose the ability to open gargantas in the Ghost realm, wouldn't this Danny guy also lose his ability to open his dimensions if he were in HM or SS?


I would assume so





> link
> 
> link



that is called negacion not a garganta, and iirc only gillians can use that tech


> anyway as others mentioned we've also seen Ulquiorra make a garganta in the dangai


oh i forgot about/or didnt read that in the manga


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 31, 2011)

doesn't danny has intangibility


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> _only snipping this to conserve space_



The Ghost Stinger also drains the victim of their power. I don't recall Aizen fighting through similar effects.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> doesn't danny has intangibility



All ghost and half-ghost in DP have it.



Thor said:


> Pain is the only one who will win with trouble. The other two take this easily.



Pray tell what exactly WB and Pain are going to do against DD. As far as I'm concerned, Aizen is the only one who could come out of this alive.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 31, 2011)

so how are they suppose to hit him again


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

^ they cant

EDIT: almost forgot the only thing that may hit him is Pains Soul ripping attack


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Pray tell what exactly WB and Pain are going to do against DD. As far as I'm concerned, Aizen is the only one who could come out of this alive.



Outer Path eats DP. Human Path can touch him too.

I also recall reading somewhere on these forums that Haki should be able to render intagibility useless.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Outer Path eats DP.



He has to actually catch him with that technique.



> Human Path can touch him too.



Keep in mind that duplication, invisibility, and teleportation are among DD's arsenal too, so same as the above.



> I also recall reading somewhere on these forums that Haki should be able to render intagibility useless.



That's only for logia-like intangibility which is actually elemental dispersion as oppposed to real intangibility.

*A small part of the reason for why DP is far above the HST on the power-scale.*


----------



## Akatora (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> gin took it out of him



only to lose part of his arm at Aizen's touch and for the hougyoku to return to Aizen it's a shell the orb now it's a part of Aizen so even when removed it's still a piece of him




cnorwood said:


> when did aizen show he could just teleport to dimensions, especially when to go to a diffrent dimension in bleach usually is by a certain method, so far no single method besides dangai (which iirc aizen hasnt been shown, to have the ability to access)




well he hasn't shown to teleport between dimensions but he has snown both the ability to move through dimensions and the ability to teleport

also a question what is teleportation if not the same as Nightcrawler who move into another dimension before returning as his teleport



cnorwood said:


> I would assume so




good 






cnorwood said:


> that is called negacion not a garganta, and iirc only gillians can use that tech



ehh... no, Negacion is shown here to yes, but the thing the menos do where they rip a hole in the sky is pretty much equal to a garganta




cnorwood said:


> oh i forgot about/or didnt read that in the manga



It's when Ulq grab Orihime and easily kill her 2 guards(though orihime revive them)


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

Haki hasn't shown properties to hurt intangibles, its only hit DF users and only are dispersables not real intangibles.

Also:



locotoooo said:


> Danny can clone himself, fire lasers, has Cryokinesis, forcefields, phasing, intangibility, invisibility, flight, body possession, teleportation, his ghostly wail and some other stuff I'm forgetting


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> ^ they cant
> 
> EDIT: almost forgot the only thing that may hit him is Pains Soul ripping attack


so at least we know it is a stealmate, now when he first appeared the roar he made was city block level, was it?


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

^ pretty much yep


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so at least we know it is a stealmate, now when he first appeared the roar he made was city block level, was it?



At maximum power, it can cause tremors and overload all of Future Amity Parks ghost shield generators, so possibly a bit more.


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

Hmm, I know Aizen takes regular Danny. Whitebeard he has no ability that can take on Dark Danny. Hmm I wonder with Aizen, I think Final form Aizen might be able to resist possession from Dark Danny. As a hollow he should be able to hurt him with some spiritual attack. It's a tough one. But I think Dark Danny if he's that much more powerful then Danny should take this.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Hmm, I know Aizen takes regular Danny. Whitebeard he has no ability that can take on Dark Danny. Hmm I wonder with Aizen, I think Final form Aizen might be able to resist possession from Dark Danny. As a hollow he should be able to hurt him with some spiritual attack. It's a tough one. But I think Dark Danny if he's that much more powerful then Danny should take this.



Dark Danny is that much more powerful than Regular Danny. He can beat Danny in like 3 seconds with a number of different powers in his arsenal. Basiclaly, Danny is shit compared to him.


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Dark Danny is that much more powerful than Regular Danny. He can beat Danny in like 3 seconds with a number of different powers in his arsenal. Basiclaly, Danny is shit compared to him.



Does Dark Danny solo the DBZ verse Eternal Sleep?


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Does Dark Danny solo the DBZ verse Eternal Sleep?



well he should be able to solo dbz if he can turn intangible fast enough, the only people he cant kill are cell/boo. all he would do is pull out their brains 1 by 1


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well he should be able to solo dbz if he can turn intangible fast enough, the only people he cant kill are cell/boo. all he would do is pull out their brains 1 by 1



That's if they don't see him coming if speed isn't equalized then Z fighters run and leave it to boo. I'm sure boo considering he is is a magical being can do something to a ghost. Even though I admit it's speculation.


----------



## Akatora (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well he should be able to solo dbz if he can turn intangible fast enough, the only people he cant kill are cell/boo. all he would do is pull out their brains 1 by 1




how good is his mental resistance?


----------



## Disaresta (May 31, 2011)

Wait this dark danny can solo dbz??? Can anyone post links to his feats?


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

I doubt it, I'm just curious to see what Eternal sleep has to say.


----------



## Disaresta (May 31, 2011)

So dark danny win's right? I've yet to hear anything compelling to say otherwise, except for some trite answers to intangibility that are 100% bullshit.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Does Dark Danny solo the DBZ verse Eternal Sleep?



Physics Man, I'm not stupid. Stop trying with these unoriginal, cliche attempts to bait me.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Wait this dark danny can solo dbz??? Can anyone post links to his feats?



He can't do anything to Buu. So, no he can't.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> I'm not stupid



that's pretty debatable


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> that's pretty debatable



Fuck it, I'll humor this trite...

Not according to the definiton of it in the dictionary. It's a fact actually that I'm not.

What is your source to back up that argument if it is infact debateble?

*wait's for [insert typical OBD elitist response]


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Fuck it, I'll humor this trite...
> 
> Not according to the definiton of it in the dictionary. It's a fact actually that I'm not.
> 
> What is your source to back up that argument if it is infact debateble?



Well you did Say Danny can possess all of the Saiyan from any Saga that's pretty much DP wank


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Well you did Say Danny can possess all of the Saiyan from any Saga that's pretty much DP wank



In a 1 on 1, I said it's definitely possible. How is that wanking when soul possesion is not a major concept in the series?

Also when does wanking= stupidity?


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> In a 1 on 1, I said it's definitely possible. How is that wanking when soul possesion is not a major concept in the series?
> 
> Also when does wanking= stupidity?



Saying that Itachi can beat Galactus is wanking and is stupid. And you just proved my point with the Danny Phantom Wanking. So back on topic, Dark Danny wins this one


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> The Ghost Stinger also drains the victim of their power. I don't recall Aizen fighting through similar effects.



Are we sure about that? I'm going by memory here so I could be completely wrong, but I'm pretty sure Danny and Vlad can be knocked back into their human forms if they take enough damage. Pariah took them both out with a single blast that turned them back into humans, and I don't recall it being suggested that his standard ghost beams have unique powers.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Saying that Itachi can beat Galactus is wanking and is stupid. And you just proved my point with the Danny Phantom Wanking. So back on topic, Dark Danny wins this one



Itachi beating a cosmic entity such as Galactus is impossible and in no way comparable to a ghost possesing super warriors who never deal with soul possesion.

In short, I didn't prove a goddamn thing.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Are we sure about that? I'm going by memory here so I could be completely wrong, but I'm pretty sure Danny and Vlad can be knocked back into their human forms if they take enough damage. Pariah took them both out with a single blast that turned them back into humans, and I don't recall it being suggested that his standard ghost beams have unique powers.



Dark Danny doesn't have a human form Eldritch.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Dark Danny doesn't have a human form Eldritch.



I'm well aware of that. I'm addressing the idea that a ghost stinger drains power due to reverting regular Danny back to his human form.


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

Akatora said:


> how good is his mental resistance?


idk, iirc he has faced some mind fuckers in his series tho


Disaresta said:


> Wait this dark danny can solo dbz??? Can anyone post links to his feats?



anyone besides babadi, cell, and boo. if he can turn intangible fast enough he should be able to pull brains out 1 by one. cell would just regen, IIRC boo doesnt have a brain, and babadi could possibly make his head explode


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> idk, iirc he has faced some mind fuckers in his series tho
> 
> 
> anyone besides babadi, cell, and boo. if he can turn intangible fast enough he should be able to pull brains out 1 by one. cell would just regen, IIRC boo doesnt have a brain, and babadi could possibly make his head explode



Babadi soul rapes or could possess Danny


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Babadi soul rapes or could possess Danny



Potentially he could. It's not a definite though. His best bet would be putting a M on Dark Danny's head. 

Exploding his head won't work, he'll just regenerate.


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> That's if they don't see him coming if speed isn't equalized then Z fighters run and leave it to boo. I'm sure boo considering he is is a magical being can do something to a ghost. Even though I admit it's speculation.



Why would they see him coming, his pl would be too low to be a noticible threat. and his magic wouldnt do anything to a ghost, unless it has before (dragonball doesnt have ghosts)


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Potentially he could. It's not a definite though. His best bet would be putting a M on Dark Danny's head.
> 
> Exploding his head won't work, he'll just regenerate.



Danny can regenerate his head exploding now.


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Why would they see him coming, his pl would be too low to be a noticible threat. and his magic wouldnt do anything to a ghost, unless it has before (dragonball doesnt have ghosts)



It hasn't, as I said it's speculation. We know buu has matter manipulation. Even intangible being are made of matter, it should work on Danny his candy blast.


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> It hasn't, as I said it's speculation. We know buu has matter manipulation. Even intangible being are made of matter, it should work on Danny his candy blast.


 Well by that logic, boo should be able to turn the air into candy. just fyi his candy beam only transmuted any physical matter it hit


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Well by that logic, boo should be able to turn the air into candy. just fyi his candy beam only transmuted any physical matter it hit



If he choose to then yah I don't see why not.


----------



## Archangel Michael (May 31, 2011)

pain can not take down dark danny anyone who beileve that doesnt watch the show. dark danny easy kill pain with a ghostly wail .


----------



## Skywalker (May 31, 2011)

Danny eats them for breakfast.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Outer Path appears wherever it is summoned. It's summoned in DP's vicinity and eats him.


----------



## Archangel Michael (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Outer Path appears wherever it is summoned. It's summoned in DP's vicinity and eats him.



Link removed


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

lancebob said:


> Link removed



Still don't see him beating Pain. A combo of Animal, Human Path can take him, or summoning Outer Path into DP's immediate vicinity to devour him.


----------



## cnorwood (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Still don't see him beating Pain. A combo of Animal, Human Path can take him, or summoning Outer Path into DP's immediate vicinity to devour him.



can pein sense chakra?


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> can pein sense chakra?



Yes he can.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (May 31, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Danny can regenerate his head exploding now.



He can regenerate from any attack that doesn't contain some sort of ectoplasm.

You are acting like I made up his powerset or something.

And no, this obviously does not include  The power cosmic or some ridiculously over haxxed magic ability.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> can pein sense chakra?



He cant sense it, but he can see it.


----------



## Banhammer (May 31, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> can pein sense chakra?



Can Danny have chakra?

Anyway, Dark Danny makes three clones, One to rape pein the other one to citybusting Ghost Wail on Aizen and the third one to overshaddow whitebeard who will then proceed to double rape the other two

Assuming we give liberal sensibilities to speed differences of course.
Danny has a few feats hat put him at fighter jet speed and I think he was massive transonic once with continent and globe troting, but his fighting speed is still under debate. So it's either enough or not enough to make the whole thread pointless in principle


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Can Danny have chakra?



Dark Danny is pure ghost, so no, he shouldn't have anything that equates to life force.



> one to citybusting Ghost Wail on Aizen



When did Dark Danny do anything even close to city busting? The thing with the anti-ghost shield is completely unquantifiable.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> He cant sense it, but he can see it.



No he can sense it too. Or do you forget when he sensed Jiraiya in his domain.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

Dan is dead and has haxx regen against non-ghost attacks, he can easily clone himself and possess the likes of whitebeard, he can turn invisible and phase the other into the earth or something, freeze or just use his ghostly whale (its only city block+ though)


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Phasing Pain's into anything won't do lasting damage. They just get summoned out of it, and if they get damaged Outer Path fixes them. Human Path can also touch intangible beings, he's easily fast enough to react to DP.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Are we sure about that? I'm going by memory here so I could be completely wrong, but I'm pretty sure Danny and Vlad can be knocked back into their human forms if they take enough damage. Pariah took them both out with a single blast that turned them back into humans, and I don't recall it being suggested that his standard ghost beams have unique powers.



A Ghost Stinger isn't anywhere near the level of power of Pariah's blast. Not to mention Danny was still conscious and mobile after getting his strength sapped by Dark Danny. Also people like Vlad and Danny tend to revert to their human form when knocked unconscious or when they're exhausted, not so much by how much damage they take.



Thor said:


> Phasing Pain's into anything won't do lasting damage. They just get summoned out of it, and if they get damaged Outer Path fixes them. Human Path can also touch intangible beings, he's easily fast enough to react to DP.



Duplication and teleportation tell me that Human Realm isn't catching him anytime soon, and Dark Danny is bound to figure out what Hell Realm is doing on the battlefield and further eliminate the threat by throwing him into the Ghost Zone or taking him out with a Ghost Ray.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> A Ghost Stinger isn't anywhere near the level of power of Pariah's blast. Not to mention Danny was still conscious and mobile after getting his strength sapped by Dark Danny. Also people like Vlad and Danny tend to revert to their human form when knocked unconscious or when they're exhausted, not so much by how much damage they take.



Fair enough. What's it draining, then? Ghost energy? Is Aizen similar enough to a ghost for it to have the same effect on him that it does on Danny?

For that matter, is Aizen ghostly enough to be stuffed into the Fenton Thermos?


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Duplication and teleportation tell me that Human Realm isn't catching him anytime soon, and Dark Danny is bound to figure out what Hell Realm is doing on the battlefield and further eliminate the threat by throwing him into the Ghost Zone or taking him out with a Ghost Ray.



Hell Realm ain't the only Pain that can summon Outer Path.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

Danny turns invisible, makes a clone for each opponent, freezes them all


----------



## Physics Man (May 31, 2011)

Many ablities in Danny Phantom have a no limit fallacy problem. That's the main problem with the series, we don't know how effective they will be on more powerful characters. The mechanics of the abilities aren't explained besides intangibility.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Fair enough. What's it draining, then? Ghost energy? Is Aizen similar enough to a ghost for it to have the same effect on him that it does on Danny?
> 
> For that matter, is Aizen ghostly enough to be stuffed into the Fenton Thermos?



More along the lines of making his stamina rapidly decline.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Danny turns invisible, makes a clone for each opponent, freezes them all



Too bad the Pain's can see him, and at least 2 of them can affect the intangible. Plus they have the speed advantage, and they too can fly using summoning or Deva Pain. Plus they have shared sight through Rinnegan.


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Hell Realm ain't the only Pain that can summon Outer Path.



Hell Realm and Outer Path are one and the same.



Thor said:


> Too bad the Pain's can see him, and at least 2 of them can affect the intangible. Plus they have the speed advantage, and they too can fly using summoning or Deva Pain. Plus they have shared sight through Rinnegan.



Dark Danny still has duplication, teleportation, and his Ghostly Wail (which is omnidirectional) to compensate. Whether the Pain's can see him is entirely dependent on the OBD's view's of ectoplasmic energy.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Hell Realm and Outer Path are one and the same.



No they are not. Hell Realm can however utilize the Outer Path.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> More along the lines of making his stamina rapidly decline.



Not sure that would work. The Hogyoku kept giving Aizen massive amounts of energy out of nowhere and he never had any stamina problems that I recall. He should be able to teleport away while it's happening.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Too bad the Pain's can see him, and at least 2 of them can affect the intangible. Plus *they have the speed advantage*, and they too can fly using summoning or Deva Pain. Plus they have shared sight through Rinnegan.



Speed is squal and ivinsible+cloning+teleport+freeze= gg team two


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Speed is squal and ivinsible+cloning+teleport+freeze= gg team two



Pretty sure Dark Danny doesn't have cryokinesis, or if he did he never showed it.


----------



## Disaresta (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> *Too bad the Pain's can see him,* and at least 2 of them can affect the intangible. Plus they have the speed advantage, and they too can fly using summoning or Deva Pain. Plus they have shared sight through Rinnegan.



Dark danny pulls pein's eyes out with telekinesis now he cant see shit and is still raped, quit fapping, danny takes the fight.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Speed is squal and ivinsible+cloning+teleport+freeze= gg team two



The Pain's can see them, proof of them being able to see and touch Outer Path. Invisibility is useless. Cloning is useless because the Pain's have a speed and strength advantage, they just mow the clones down. Freeze breath/vision is nice if he can tag them, which he can't. The Pain's could take this alone. Aizen is overkill.

The Pain's have their own method of teleportation which is summoning.

EDIT: Air is intangible and non-physical yet WB can quake it. Why shouldn't he be able to quake DP?


----------



## Judas (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> No they are not. Hell Realm can however utilize the Outer Path.



Which is the only time it ever makes an appearance. Toss Hell Realm into the Ghost Zone and you take out two birds with one stone.

Does Pain has feats of retreiving his Realms from alternate dimensions?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Which is the only time it ever makes an appearance. Toss Hell Realm into the Ghost Zone and you take out two birds with one stone.
> 
> Does Pain has feats of retreiving his Realms from alternate dimensions?



Nagato himself can summon the Outer Path to revive people as well, though he's never shown using it to revive Pain bodies.


----------



## Disaresta (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> The Pain's can see them, proof of them being able to see and touch Outer Path. Invisibility is useless. Cloning is useless because the Pain's have a speed and strength advantage, they just mow the clones down. Freeze breath/vision is nice if he can tag them, which he can't. The Pain's could take this alone. Aizen is overkill.
> 
> The Pain's have their own method of teleportation which is summoning.



You have an answer for danny's telekinesis yet? If not he just rips all three apart while remaining intangible, and if they summon to fly after him whats stopping him from possessing the summons, and how the shit is pein blitzing dark danny, he couldn't blitz normal danny. Further more if hell paths summon can hit danny wouldn't it make sense that he would hit it instead and send it back to the land of ass pull, besides that what would it do? Your wanking bro.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> Which is the only time it ever makes an appearance. Toss Hell Realm into the Ghost Zone and you take out two birds with one stone.
> 
> Does Pain has feats of retreiving his Realms from alternate dimensions?



FALSE. Nagato utilized Outer Path to give everyone their lives back.

If they are dumped in another dimension, Pain can just summon them back.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> You have an answer for danny's telekinesis yet?



When did Dark Danny use telekinesis? Are you talking about the energy fields he used to hold Sam and Tucker in place? Those have no feats of restraining superhumans, and everyone on the opposite team is superhuman on some level.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Pretty sure Dark Danny doesn't have cryokinesis, or if he did he never showed it.



Dont quite remember if he used it or not but he has both Vlads and Dannys powers so if he didnt show it he would still be able to



Thor said:


> The Pain's can see them, proof of them being able to see and touch Outer Path.


Outer path isn't invisible, his summon is 



> Invisibility is useless.


And i ask why? I'm pretty sure id would give them a hell of a problem


> Cloning is useless because the Pain's have a speed and strength advantage, they just mow the clones down. Freeze breath/vision is nice if he can tag them, which he can't. The Pain's could take this alone. Aizen is overkill.


And again i say the OP equalized speed so that not an issue. I concede on them being stronger but physical strength cant hurt Danny
So i repeat myself


locotoooo said:


> Speed is squal and ivinsible+cloning+teleport+freeze= gg team two


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> You have an answer for danny's telekinesis yet? If not he just rips all three apart while remaining intangible, and if they summon to fly after him whats stopping him from possessing the summons, and how the shit is pein blitzing dark danny, he couldn't blitz normal danny. Further more if hell paths summon can hit danny wouldn't it make sense that he would hit it instead and send it back to the land of ass pull, besides that what would it do? Your wanking bro.


 
Re-write this in proper English and I will answer you. I can't even tell what you are trying to say.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Dont quite remember if he used it or not but he has both Vlads and Dannys powers so if he didnt show it he would still be able to



Danny's cryokinesis was connected to his ghost sense, IIRC, and Dark Danny has a different kind of ghost sense. Also, Danny developed his ice powers after the movie, while Dark Danny would have been created during the events of the movie if the timeline hadn't been screwed up. He couldn't inherit a power from Danny if Danny didn't even have that power yet.


----------



## Disaresta (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> *When did Dark Danny use telekinesis?* Are you talking about the energy fields he used to hold Sam and Tucker in place? Those have no feats of restraining superhumans, and everyone on the opposite team is superhuman on some level.



Does dark danny not reflect the original danny's feats?


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Outer path isn't invisible, his summon is


. Outer Path is not Hell Path. Hell Path can summon Outer Path. They are not one and the same.



> And i ask why? I'm pretty sure id would give them a hell of a problem


The Pain's can see the unseen. As seen with them being able to see the invisible Outer Path.



> And again i say the OP equalized speed so that not an issue. I concede on them being stronger but physical strength cant hurt Danny


If they can touch the intangible then they can hurt them.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Cloning is useless because the Pain's have a speed and strength advantage, they just mow the clones down.



Speed is equalized, and Dark Danny is strong enough to casually pick up and throw a tank. He's physically stronger than most of the Pain bodies.



Disaresta said:


> Does dark danny not reflect the original danny's feats?



I'm not aware of many telekinesis feats from the original Danny either. Could you fill me in? Most ghosts only seem to have telekinesis that relates to the thing they're connected with, like the Box Ghost with boxes, or the Lunch Lady with food.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

what are the pain bodies durability again?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> what are the pain bodies durability again?



Low enough for Dark Danny to kill them without needing to rely on hax like he would for Whitebeard and Aizen.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

^ then ghostly wale should be able to take most if not all the pain bodies out out


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

SM Naruto could throw a giant rhino 100's of meters in the air, and some of Pain's bodies took him on physically.

Ghostly Wail isn't taking out all the Pain bodies. It'll be lucky if it takes out wheel chair Nagato. It's like a high pitched frequency that effects ectoplasm IIRC. So it only affects ghosts, and break windows and effect machinery.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> SM Naruto could throw a giant rhino 100's of meters in the air, and some of Pain's bodies took him on physically.



Human Realm and Demon Realm are the only ones that can match or exceed SM strength. The others don't have feats anywhere near that level.


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Human Realm and Demon Realm are the only ones that can match or exceed SM strength. The others don't have feats anywhere near that level.



Deva Realm took him on physically as well IIRC.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> Deva Realm took him on physically as well IIRC.



He took on Base Naruto relatively evenly. When he tried taijutsu with SM Naruto he just got kicked around.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

Wait where does nagato stand in this kind of fights, i mean is he secluded in a place or is he in the battlefield?


----------



## Thor (May 31, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> He took on Base Naruto relatively evenly. *When he tried taijutsu with SM Naruto he just got kicked around.*



Well he didn't get annihilated so his durability count's for something. Regardless Pain is a tough matchup for DP. He has powers than cancel most of DP's hax.
- Possesion won't work because DP has never been shown to possess the unliving.
- Invisibility is useless. Pain's can see the invisible
- Intangibility is countered. 2 Pain bodies can touch the intangible
- Flight is countered. Pain can fly too.


----------



## locotoooo (May 31, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Wait where does nagato stand in this kind of fights, i mean is he secluded in a place or is he in the battlefield?



no answer ? do i get to choose?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (May 31, 2011)

Thor said:


> - Invisibility is useless. Pain's can see the invisible



Debatable. He saw the barrier around Konoha, but didn't see the fist full of invisible nature energy that Naruto punched him in the face with. The ability to see the Outer Path is likely related to the fact that he's its master.



> - Intangibility is countered. 2 Pain bodies can touch the intangible



That's not really enough to be considered an effective counter. Hell Realm cannot do it directly and the Outer Path is too clumsy to snag something that's flying around spamming long ranged attacks. Human Realm is a bit more efficient but is limited to physical contact, which doesn't bode well given Dark Danny's arsenal. Dark Danny can use logia intangibility too by turning himself into some kind of green smoke monster.



> - Flight is countered. Pain can fly too.



Again, not sure this is enough to be considered a solid counter. Dark Danny can fight normally while flying around. All Pain can really do is carry Human/Hell Realm up to his height and try to snag him via throw/lunge. If they miss Animal Realm has to fly back down and get them again, while Dark Danny can just keep blasting away. Pain is much clumsier in the air than Dark Danny is, given how limited his arsenal is against intangibility.


----------



## locotoooo (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't Danny just teleport behind  Nagato and rip his brains out?


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Debatable. He saw the barrier around Konoha, but didn't see the fist full of invisible nature energy that Naruto punched him in the face with. The ability to see the Outer Path is likely related to the fact that he's its master.


Nature energy is like air, it's all around you type of bullshit. I mean that's how it's described. 




> Again, not sure this is enough to be considered a solid counter. Dark Danny can fight normally while flying around. All Pain can really do is carry Human/Hell Realm up to his height and try to snag him via throw/lunge. If they miss Animal Realm has to fly back down and get them again, while Dark Danny can just keep blasting away. Pain is much clumsier in the air than Dark Danny is, given how limited his arsenal is against intangibility.


Animal Realm has two summons that can fly. Cerberus Dog, which can make clones and Drilled Beak. Both are pretty agile flyers.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Nature energy is like air, it's all around you type of bullshit. I mean that's how it's described.



Something like that, yeah. But the fact remains that Pain couldn't see it, so he can't see everything that's invisible.



> Animal Realm has two summons that can fly. Cerberus Dog, which can make clones and Drilled Beak. Both are pretty agile flyers.



It's unclear whether the cerberus flew or just leaped at Gamaken after splitting. It never showed the ability to fly during the invasion, and the two times we saw the bird it only dove straight at its opponent. Not too much agility there.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Can't Danny just teleport behind  Nagato and rip his brains out?



OP was smart and equalized speed, otherwise this would be the case, not that pein has anything of real threat, this isn't normal danny anyways, this is dark danny, which would be worse is haters weren't trying to wank pein.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jun 1, 2011)

How is Danny possesing Aizen, who is practically another ghost?


----------



## Judas (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> FALSE. Nagato utilized Outer Path to give everyone their lives back.



He didn't use it on the Pain bodies though.



> If they are dumped in another dimension, Pain can just summon them back.



You have some scans to show to back this up?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> How is Danny possesing Aizen, who is practically another ghost?


well technically he would just absorb aizen like he did vlad


----------



## Akatora (Jun 1, 2011)

is DD intangability related to being a ghost of some kind?

if so seeing both he and the bleach characters are ghosts in their respective series wouldn't they fall under the same rule regarding intangable or not in a neutral verse?


It just seem odd with ghosts that kill other ghosts for a living not being able to hit a ghost from another series if it's not a character unique


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

Akatora said:


> is DD intangability related to being a ghost of some kind?


Yes, but it is an ability that plays an active plot point in the series


> if so seeing both he and the bleach characters are ghosts in their respective series wouldn't they fall under the same rule regarding intangable or not in a neutral verse?


Bleach stuff isn't intangible because in bleachverse even inanimate objects have souls ergo: no intangibility


> It just seem odd with ghosts that kill other ghosts for a living not being able to hit a ghost from another series if it's not a character unique


It's unique ... to ghosts
Ghost on Danny Phantom have two types of the classically known intangibility. (Danny often instantly regenerates his own mass or dodges attacks by dispersion his body, opening holes in his own chest and whatnot) Phase shift, and matter dispersion. You need to hit him while tangible with an ecto-energy charged attack in order to cause him pain. Ghost hunters of all sorts fail to give him trouble in the series because of this.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jun 1, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> He didn't use it on the Pain bodies though.



I think the justu only worked for those killed recently.  That's why Jiraiya wasn't revived.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> well technically he would just absorb aizen like he did vlad



Actually, I recall an episode where Danny possessed one of Vlad's clones.  It was the episode where Vlad ran for mayor, iirc.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 1, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yes, but it is an ability that plays an active plot point in the series
> 
> Bleach stuff isn't intangible because in bleachverse even inanimate objects have souls ergo: no intangibility
> 
> ...




Accepted, but i still find it strange to an extend
Having soul eating monsters not being able to touch souls of other verses ruffly...

pretty much completely negating what they are and treating them as basic monsters


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

jedijohn said:


> Actually, I recall an episode where Danny possessed one of Vlad's clones.  It was the episode where Vlad ran for mayor, iirc.



but wasnt dark danny made by possessing vlad


----------



## Archreaper93 (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> but wasnt dark danny made by possessing vlad



Yes, I think so.  Maybe it's the difference between possessing a clone and possessing the original?

Or maybe it's because in Dark Danny's case, both Danny and Vlad had their ghost halves separated from their human halves and Ghost Danny attempted to possess Ghost Vlad?

Of course, I remember Sid Pointdexter and how he kind of "possessed" Danny.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> He didn't use it on the Pain bodies though.
> 
> 
> 
> *You have some scans to show to back this up?*




You must have missed the Cerberus summon flying and pein being able to see intangible thing to, no this wanker has no scans, just talks and talks and faps.


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> He didn't use it on the Pain bodies though.


Actually he did. Re Read the manga.





> You have some scans to show to back this up?



Not gonna bother re-reading the manga looking for scans, but it's common knowledge that the Summoning Technique is a space–time ninjutsu that allows the summoner to transport things to them instantly by manipulating a specific point of space, warping the summon into a dimensional void and teleporting it their location instantaneously.


Disaresta said:


> You must have missed the Cerberus summon flying and pein being able to see intangible thing to, no this wanker has no scans, just talks and talks and faps.



Instead of calling me a wanker how about proving me wrong yourself. Or are you too stupid to counter my arguments yourself. Either make your own argument or shut up, stop dick sucking.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Instead of calling me a wanker how about proving me wrong yourself. Or are you too stupid to counter my arguments yourself. Either make your own argument or shut up, stop dick sucking.



There is nothing to argue against, you have yet to present any evidence in your favor, only quoting inaccurate and inclusive points that show pein not being able to do shit. You have no proof he can see actual intangibles, nor do you have proof that he can touch true intangibles, and lastly you have nothing showing that the rinnegan would even work on someone who is not alive, there for not having chakra or any other subsequent life force, please show scans and I'll gladly humor your fudge packing.


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> There is nothing to argue against, you have yet to present any evidence in your favor, only quoting inaccurate and inclusive points that show pein not being able to do shit. You have no proof he can see actual intangibles, nor do you have proof that he can touch true intangibles, and lastly you have nothing showing that the rinnegan would even work on someone who is not alive, there for not having chakra or any other subsequent life force, please show scans and I'll gladly humor your fudge packing.



Pain seeing the invisible.
invisibility barrier

Human Path touching the intangible.
invisibility barrier
invisibility barrier
invisibility barrier

Outer Path touching intangible souls
invisibility barrier

Outer Path is invisible
invisibility barrier
invisibility barrier

Hell Path touching the invisible and intangible Outer Path. 
Naruto can also see Outer Path in Sage Mode
invisibility barrier


There. Common humor my fudge package. Common argue that Naruto souls are not intangible. This will be fun.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Pain seeing the invisible.
> invisibility barrier
> 
> Human Path touching the intangible.
> ...



First the forcefield is inconclusive, its a nice try but obviously that field is made of something, in fact it's made of chakra, dark danny will have no such thing, what makes you think he would be able to see it when he couldn't see nature energy, oh let me guess that doesn't count right? 

Second you see the path making physical contact to extract their life energy, there is nothing showing that he can hit an intangible, let alone one such as danny, who must be hit with ectoplasm energy in order for it to have any effect.

Lastly just because the outer path is invisible to humans does not mean it would be invisible to danny at all, as danny has actual feats of seeing invisibles. 

Your argument is shit.


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> First the forcefield is inconclusive, its a nice try but obviously that field is made of something, in fact it's made of chakra, dark danny will have no such thing, what makes you think he would be able to see it when he couldn't see nature energy, oh let me guess that doesn't count right?


Already been argued by someone else. Don't answer for me.



> Second you see the path making physical contact to extract their life energy, there is nothing showing that he can hit an intangible, let alone one such as danny, who must be hit with ectoplasm energy in order for it to have any effect.


So what if he makes physical contact we clearly see him floating with the soul in his hand. Danny has to be hit with ectoplasm energy only? No limits fallacy, your counter argument fails. 



> Lastly just because the outer path is invisible to humans does not mean it would be invisible to danny at all, as danny has actual feats of seeing invisibles.


If you could read or understand simple grammar you would know that my argument wasn't about Danny being able to see the invisible because obviously he can, it was about Pain being able to see the invisibles.

It's pretty clear who the wanker is now, Mr Danny can only be hit with ectoplasm energy. 

Most of your argument was shit, and your first reply has already been addressed to me by someone else. Try not to completely steal someones argument and flaunt it off as your own next time, Mr Danny can only be hit with ectoplasm energy


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

how is only "he can only get hit by ectoplasm" a no limits fallacy, the ectoplasm is a limit............


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> how is only "he can only get hit by ectoplasm" a no limits fallacy, the ectoplasm is a limit............



He's just fucking trolling, I'm leaving this thread to burn in the pile of others ruined by narutards...



> *NumbNuts:* If you could read or understand simple grammar you would know that my argument wasn't about Danny being able to see the invisible because obviously he can,* it was about Pain being able to see the invisibles.*



This is a misconception, he could see it because it is his tech please if you have any, show me a feat where pein see an invisible that is not either his own tech or comprised in some way of charka, you cant but I want a lol so go for it


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> how is only "he can *only* get hit by ectoplasm" a no limits fallacy, the ectoplasm is a limit............



It's illogical to conclude that any other thing that is not ectoplasm, even though it has been shown to affect the intangible won't hurt Danny because it's not ectoplasm.




Disaresta said:


> He's just fucking trolling, I'm leaving this thread to burn in the pile of others ruined by narutards...



Oh it's the "he's arguing with my/popular opinion so he is a troll and a tard". Good riddance, I'd like to debate with someone who is not illogical and can actually debate.


----------



## Disaresta (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> It's illogical to conclude that any other thing that is not ectoplasm, even though it has been shown to affect the intangible won't hurt Danny because it's not ectoplasm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny I was thinking the same about you, clearly everyone is not on your side as all the sane minds have left you to your delusion, as will I, keep doing what you do dude, but learn shit about other verses and your own before trying to downplay or over play feat.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Danny can only be hit with ectoplasm. Anything else will NOT hit him. This was a major ponit throughout the series. If it's not ectoplasm, he's not getting hit.

The only exceptions are the power cosmic or some form of hax magic or ability that has dealt with characters far more broken than Dark Danny. If it's not those three, than Danny is pretty much going to just phase through them.


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Funny I was thinking the same about you, clearly everyone is not on your side as all the sane minds have left you to your delusion, as will I, keep doing what you do dude, but learn shit about other verses and your own before trying to downplay or over play feat.



Weren't you leaving? Shoo Shoo


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Danny can only be hit with ectoplasm. Anything else will NOT hit him. This was a major ponit throughout the series. If it's not ectoplasm, he's not getting hit.
> 
> The only exceptions are the power cosmic or some form of hax magic or ability that has dealt with characters far more broken than Dark Danny. If it's not those three, than Danny is pretty much going to just phase through them.



No limit fallacy, we haven't seen Danny deal with any strong ki or soul attacks that are comparable to what is found in the HST. In his series there is a reality warping gauntlet. Can Danny tank the affects of the gauntlet? If he can't then it can't be said he can resist soul or even ki attacks from the HST.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> No limit fallacy, we haven't seen Danny deal with any strong ki or soul attacks that are comparable to what is found in the HST. In his series there is a *reality warping gauntlet*. Can Danny tank the affects of the gauntlet.



I just said, overly haxed magical ability should be able to hit Danny.

Prove why a ki attack should work when ghosts have already shown the ability to phase objects as large as the entire planet earth. Phasing through a huge ki blast, which is miniscule in measure should not be a problem.

Depends on the soul attack to be honest. DD has an ability that allows him to phase through attacks meant to hit intangible ghost. The fucker phased through ectoplasm, which is designed to hit people who phase through solid objects.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> I just said, overly haxed magical ability should be able to hit Danny.
> 
> Prove why a ki attack should work when ghosts have already shown the ability to phase objects as large as the entire planet earth. Phasing through a huge ki blast, which is miniscule in measure should not be a problem.
> 
> Depends on the soul attack to be honest. DD has an ability that allows him to phase through attacks meant to hit intangible ghost. The fucker phased through ectoplasm, which is designed to hit people who phase through solid objects.



Again no limit fallacy. Are you suggesting ectoplasm> soul attacks. Ectoplasm is an unknown agent which only it looks like works on ghost. Without knowing it's mechanics, it can't really be compared to being able to tank soul attacks. Ki attacks is body energy, Danny is living so he to has ki in him. Because he never encountered ki before we don't know how he would react to it.


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

So according to this logic Thor wouldn't be able to hit Danny, even though he has been shown to hit intangibles in the past because Mjolnir isn't ectoplasm?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Again no limit fallacy. Are you suggesting ectoplasm> soul attacks. Ectoplasm is an unknown agent which only it looks like works on ghost. Without knowing it's mechanics, it can't really be compared to being able to tank soul attacks. Ki attacks is body energy, Danny is living so he to has ki in him. Because he never encountered ki before we don't know how he would react to it.



Dark danny is full ghost, he has no ki/chakra/reiatsu etc


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Dark danny is full ghost, he has no ki/chakra/reiatsu etc



So he's dead. Are ghost in Danny Phantom even defined as being dead. I don't ever remember seeing that in the series actually.


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Dark danny is full ghost, he has no ki/chakra/reiatsu etc



Neither do Naruto souls. So explain why Human Path who has been proven to be able to touch them, won't be able to touch DP. Just give me a logical explanation not this "because it's not HAX magic" shit I've seen posted.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> So he's dead. Are ghost in Danny Phantom even defined as being dead. I don't ever remember seeing that in the series actually.


IIRC they had an ep where they visited a haunted house and ghost of dead humans were trying to haunt them.


Thor said:


> Neither do Naruto souls. So explain why Human Path who has been proven to be able to touch them, won't be able to touch DP. Just give me a logical explanation not this "because it's not HAX magic" shit I've seen posted.



didnt minato seal part of his chakra in naruto and could act on its own free will, to me that sounds like a soul to me


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 1, 2011)

Danny phases them into solid rock.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> So according to this logic Thor wouldn't be able to hit Danny, even though he has been shown to hit intangibles in the past because Mjolnir isn't ectoplasm?



Comparing Thor and his feats to anybody in the HST...

Did you think that was an effective argument?

Using Thor as an example makes you come off as desperate. Especially when every person in the HST is an absolute insect to him


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> IIRC they had an ep where they visited a haunted house and ghost of dead humans were trying to haunt them.
> 
> 
> didnt minato seal part of his chakra in naruto and could act on its own free will, to me that sounds like a soul to me



Alright. But Danny is half ghost and human. So that means he's half dead and alive?.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> So he's dead. Are ghost in Danny Phantom even defined as being dead. I don't ever remember seeing that in the series actually.



Yes they are. Hence why Danny is half ghost and half human where is Dark Danny is full ghost.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Alright. But Danny is half ghost and human. So that means he's half dead and alive?.


I guess so


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Alright. But Danny is half ghost and human. So that means he's half dead and alive?.



Fiction is a bitch to try and make sense of, isn't it?


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> I guess so



Idk sounds not right here. Just like in DBZ, dead people aren't ghosts they are in another dimension. The whole ghost episode was PIS. Ghosts aren't really dead in Danny phantom unless said so. They are more like intangible monsters probably. That means Dark Danny is most likely alive, and should have ki in him. That means ki attacks might have some affects, but it can't be determined because he never encountered them.


----------



## Thor (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> didnt minato seal part of his chakra in naruto and could act on its own free will, to me that sounds like a soul to me


So then shouldn't chakra be equivalent to ectoplasm?



Eternal Sleep said:


> Comparing Thor and his feats to anybody in the HST...
> 
> Did you think that was an effective argument?
> 
> Using Thor as an example makes you come off as desperate. Especially when every person in the HST is an absolute insect to him



That's not the point. Answer my question.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Idk sounds not right here. Just like in DBZ, dead people aren't ghosts they are in another dimension. The whole ghost episode was PIS. Ghosts aren't really dead in Danny phantom unless said so. They are more like intangible monsters probably. That means Dark Danny is most likely alive, and should have ki in him. That means ki attacks might have some affects, but it can't be determined because he never encountered them.



You cannot give DD ki when there is no instance that points to him having any. 

Burden of proof is on you to prove he has any.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> You cannot give DD ki when there is no instance that points to him having any.
> 
> Burden of proof is on you to prove he has any.



Do you think it was the shows intent of having Danny dead and alive. And if Dark Danny is full ghost then he would be fully dead. But that contradicts what is shown by having Danny go from human to ghost. Every living being has ki.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> So then shouldn't chakra be equivalent to ectoplasm?
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point. Answer my question.



Mjonir has hit characters that make DD seem not broken at all.

Mjonir has hit characters with the power cosmic.

Mjoinir has hit true intangibles on many occasions.

Why am I answering why comparing a magical FTL planetbuster to village levelers is ludicrous?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Do you think it was the shows intent of having Danny dead and alive. And if Dark Danny is full ghost then he would be fully dead. But that contradicts what is shown by having Danny go from human to ghost. Every living being has ki.



The show has him go from alive to dead to alive again.

I can ask why are people in DBZ able to project mass amounts of energy from the palm of thier hands as that contradicts what's biologically possible.

You have to accept that this is how the mechanics of his power works.

He's half dead and half alive.

DD isn't alive at all.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> The show has him go from alive to dead to alive again.
> 
> I can ask why are people in DBZ able to project mass amounts of energy from the palm of thier hands as that contradicts what's biologically possible.
> 
> ...



Besides the term ghost there is nothing that really indicates him being dead. The argument with DBZ doesn't work because I'm not arguing contradictory laws of physics or biology. I'm arguing contradictory logic which is far more fundamental and can't be answered by saying it's fiction. An character cannot make a ki blast that blows up a planet and doesn't at the same time. There is no proof that Danny Phantom is dead. I never fully watched the show but you did. Did he ever mention that he was dead when he became a ghost.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 1, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Fiction is a bitch to try and make sense of, isn't it?



When things from the human world enter the ghost zone they become like ghost. Make of that what you will.


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> So then shouldn't chakra be equivalent to ectoplasm?


not in the slightest, chakra is in every living thing in naruto, it is the lifeforce. ectoplasm is a specific item that is akin to ghosts in DP


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Besides the term ghost there is nothing that really indicates him being dead.



except that episode where they were getting haunted by dead humans. you realize that danny is a rarity in the DP verse. DD being a full ghost should make him all dead


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> First the forcefield is inconclusive, its a nice try but *obviously that field is made of something, in fact it's made of chakra, *


to sound annoying but you know the drill, you made a claim, can you show scans of it please




Physics Man said:


> Idk sounds not right here. Just like in DBZ, d


I could be mistaken, but isn't it explain somewhere along the series that ghost are dead people


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL at mjollnir being compared to hst attacks


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jun 1, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> not in the slightest, chakra is in every living thing in naruto, it is the lifeforce. ectoplasm is a specific item that is akin to ghosts in DP



That because Chakra is 50% physical energy, 50% spiritual energy isn't it?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't know if this has been argued, but while Dark Danny has many and very strong powers, stronger than Danny's he does not however, have freezing powers.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> to sound annoying but you know the drill, you made a claim, can you show scans of it please
> 
> 
> 
> I could be mistaken, but isn't it explain somewhere along the series that ghost are dead people



But that means Danny is alive and dead. That logically makes no sense. Maybe there can be dead people who are ghosts. But for the most part it just looks like ghosts in DP are intangible monsters.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> But that means Danny is alive and dead. That logically makes no sense. Maybe there can be dead people who are ghosts. But for the most part it just looks like ghosts in DP are intangible monsters.



but was worse the uncertainty or the assumption, couldn't we do like Schroedinger and just say that he is both for the sake of the argument


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jun 1, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but was worse the uncertainty or the assumption, couldn't we do like *Schroedinger* and just say that he is both for the sake of the argument



What a perfect example. Should have thought of that guy sooner.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> But that means Danny is alive and dead. That logically makes no sense.



why are you trying to apply logic to a cartoon series man?


----------



## locotoooo (Jun 1, 2011)

I reread the whole thread looking for an argument that contradicts "Dark Danny rips their brains out" and i couldn't find anything so i guess that's it


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> but was worse the uncertainty or the assumption, couldn't we do like Schroedinger and just say that he is both for the sake of the argument



Schrodinger equations, which is also my avatar btw describes Quantum systems. Usually in physics we don't describe us Macro systems in terms of quantum mechanics. We all have wave functions and are in the in the strictest sense omnipresent. However physicist don't say we are omnipresent because the probability of us tele porting any significant distance from one place to another due to your wave function distribution is so low it's meaningless. That's why it doesn't make logical sense for a someone as large as Danny Phantom to be both dead and alive. Also if he was alive while a human but dead as a ghost then that would give him the ability to bring himself back to life. This seems to great for him to do and considering that the shoe doesn't even make any notion that Danny dies while turning into a ghost leads me to think that he isn't dead. Furthermore if he was always just dead and alive at the same time he wouldn't even be human or a ghost he'd be something else, what idk.


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> why are you trying to apply logic to a cartoon series man?



Yep yes I am, how else will this be debated.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Yep yes I am, how else will this be debated.



by going by feats and damning everything else to hell?

oh and when you started talking about Schrodinger equations..and how it applied to fiction I stopped reading your other post...seriously science..and fictional vs debates should be like a set of divorced parents..only coming together when absolutely necessary


----------



## Physics Man (Jun 1, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> by going by feats and damning everything else to hell?
> 
> oh and when you started talking about Schrodinger equations..and how it applied to fiction I stopped reading your other post...seriously science..and fictional vs debates should be like a set of divorced parents..only coming together when absolutely necessary



Hey they mentioned it first not me, so I responded I try to keep Quantum Mechanics and differential geometry out of debates about fiction also.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jun 2, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Hey they mentioned it first not me, so I responded I try to keep Quantum Mechanics and differential geometry out of debates about fiction also.



I mean it has it's uses but I've seen people abuse science to try and dismiss feats by every one from Goku to superman and Galactus based on it "not being scientifically accurate"

or trying to use physics to asspull a calc justifying universe busting power for GT at which point it's like when the nazis opened the ark raiders? that face melting? like that basically

so I usually make a comment to the effect of "oh boy"  my bad


----------



## Judas (Jun 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> snip, snip



Fine then. DD makes some clones that phase the Pains into the ground.


----------



## V3L0C1TY (Jun 2, 2011)

One thing is for sure, Danny aint beating Violentrl's Whitebeard. That thing knock the fuck outta Galactus with a single quake.


----------

